# Sticky  PS3 Maintenance Series(How to Reflow PS3 Chips.)



## Ares

This is done when the chips lose contact with the motherboard, this happens when proper heat dissipation is not taking place and over time this leads to the solder cracking. Chips losing contact with the motherboard is one of the cause YLOD. YLOD means hardware failure which can be HDD, power supply, disk drive, etc.. So I would suggest check other components first to eliminate them from the equation before attempting this.


----------

